
NeXT Computer Unboxing, Twenty Years Later - qhoxie
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/12/18/next-computer-unboxing-twenty-years-later/
======
gaius
Heh, I have a working Turbo Slab in my wardrobe, if only I had space for it on
my desk, but that's occupied by an SGI Octane :-)

